# Ghislaine Maxwell arrested in New Hampshire



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The FBI has arrested British socialite Ghislaine Maxwell, an ex-girlfriend of the disgraced financier Jeffrey Epstein.
She was reportedly arrested in New Hampshire on charges related to Epstein and is due in federal court later.
She has denied any involvement in or knowledge of Epstein's alleged sexual misconduct.
Epstein died in prison on 10 August as he awaited, without the chance of bail, his trial on sex trafficking charges.

Jeffrey Epstein ex-girlfriend Ghislaine Maxwell arrested by FBI https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53268218

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It will be interesting to see who the sacrificial lambs will be and who is untouchable.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> It will be interesting to see who the sacrificial lambs will be and who is untouchable.


There are already memes about her upcoming "Arkancide":devil:

Besides Epstein, Slick Willy was humping "the fine virtuous woman" (picture in link below). Note, I didn't call her a slut, "she deserves respect just because she's a woman..........":vs_laugh:

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/breaking-epstein-confidante-ghislaine-maxwell-arrested-sources-say/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I see already they are just talking about Clinton having an affair with her but nothing about underage girls.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I see already they are just talking about Clinton having an affair with her but nothing about underage girls.


That's not PC for liberal media to discuss


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im sure she has lots of secrets to share now that she is facing 35 years in federal prison. Tragic accident in 5-4-3-2-1.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I see already they are just talking about* Clinton having an affair with her* but nothing about underage girls.


Which has me thinking..............which Clinton? Or *BOTH!!!*


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

FOX News today is not hinting that Epstein and company was involved in honey traps and blackmailing big people and politicians. Nope, not a word about that angle.

Also the news station stated that the world was searching for G. Maxwell for a long time but the FBI knew where she was and knew they could pick her up when needed.
This tells me that games are still being played, especially time-wise.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

That's not even a good start. The pedo elite are just sacrificing a few little people to protect the ring.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> There are already memes about her upcoming "Arkancide":devil:
> 
> Besides Epstein, Slick Willy was humping "the fine virtuous woman" (picture in link below). Note, I didn't call her a slut, "she deserves respect just because she's a woman..........":vs_laugh:
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/breaking-epstein-confidante-ghislaine-maxwell-arrested-sources-say/


I wonder if she can survive a suicide watch. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## eve321 (Jun 25, 2020)

I was so surprised to hear she committed suicide next week!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm sure the FEDs will sqeeze her and she'll pop out some testimony & proof against the targeted >>> could just be that the GOP is stop-gapping any DNC plans to use the Clintons for campaigning - especially a Hellery for Biden presidential candidate swap ...

could be targeting the British Royals for a whole lot of embarrassment >> not sure what that does for anyone - ????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

0rocky said:


> I wonder if she can survive a watch the suicide. :tango_face_wink:


fixed it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can I get a life insurance policy on her ? Without a suicide clause .


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> FOX News today is not hinting that Epstein and company was involved in honey traps and blackmailing big people and politicians. Nope, not a word about that angle.
> 
> Also the news station stated that the world was searching for G. Maxwell for a long time but the FBI knew where she was and knew they could pick her up when needed.
> This tells me that games are still being played, especially time-wise.


This morning Greg Hunter suggested the delay in arresting Maxwell might have been that they were waiting for the Federal Prosecutor Geoffrey Berman to be fired and a hand picked replacement for him was in place as Maxwell was to be processed in the Southern District of New York. Berman was suspected of delaying many important prosecutions.

See: President Trump fired U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York Geoffrey Berman after the prosecutor refused to resign. ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Clinton and leading Democrats like him will have all of the evidence on him wiped clean.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Bill Clinton and leading Democrats like him will have all of the evidence on him wiped clean.


You mean...with a cloth? :devil:

Brought up on another forum....

The guy (DA?) Barr fired last week was in charge there. Now, out of the blue, she gets arrested.

Rumor has it, he was sitting on the case and not pursuing things.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'm sure the FEDs will sqeeze her and she'll pop out some testimony & proof against the targeted >>> could just be that the GOP is stop-gapping any DNC plans to use the Clintons for campaigning - especially a Hellery for Biden presidential candidate swap ...
> 
> could be targeting the British Royals for a whole lot of embarrassment >> not sure what that does for anyone - ????


No no no....that would be the reason she would get selected. as any investigation of her husband would be "politically motivated" and the press would not cover it. and how better to do that than to use that poor woman who has endured her husbands numerous affairs and stayed by his side.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Robie said:


> You mean...with a cloth? :devil:
> 
> Brought up on another forum....
> 
> ...


this is a point in which the secret service agents should be forced to give sworn statements....non of that BS about not being able to protect the office....a person denies SS help....then so be it...but if you get it....they are sworn officers of the U.S. not agents of their protectee.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The FBI will sit with her. Any reference to a Democrat will be deleted. She will be offered a list of present and past GOP members to select from. Those name will replace the real names. This is the FBI we are talking about, we know who they work for.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> The FBI will sit with her. Any reference to a Democrat will be deleted. She will be offered a list of present and past GOP members to select from. Those name will replace the real names. This is the FBI we are talking about, we know who they work for.


You can be sure of one thing. Only a few big fish will be exposed. They will be the sacrificial lambs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> You can be sure of one thing. Only a few big fish will be exposed. They will be the sacrificial lambs.


 None will be Democrats in good standing with the DNC. Bill will not be mentioned other than to explain he had nothing to do with any of it just caught up in old photo ops.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> None will be Democrats in good standing with the DNC. Bill will not be mentioned other than to explain he had nothing to do with any of it just caught up in old photo ops.


Time for a Bill Clinton joke!

What is all-time worst golfing foursome?

Monica Lewinsky

O.J. Simpson

Ted Kennedy

and Bill Clinton

Monica's a hooker

O.J.'s a slicer

Ted can't drive over water

and Bill Clinton can't remember which hole he played last


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> Time for a Bill Clinton joke!
> 
> What is all-time worst golfing foursome?
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOO... thats awful.... lol


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

eve321 said:


> I was so surprised to hear she committed suicide next week!


one can only hope...


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Robie said:


> You mean...with a cloth? :devil:
> 
> BOOOOO..... gross RObie... lol


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The SHTF is soon, for those involved with Epstein.

Rapists/pedos Slick Willy, Prince Andrew,..........Comey/Mueller/FBI sat on allegations/evidence.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/ghislaine-maxwell-documents-unsealed-allegations-prince-andrew-bill-clinton-others-fbi-knew-evidence-crimes-years/

"Ghislaine Maxwell's lawyers tried to keep x-rated evidence related to pedophile Jeffrey Epstein from going public, but a judge denied the appeal and released damning docs on Thursday evening.

A witness interview *revealed Bill Clinton was at Epstein's pedophile island with Jeffrey Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell and "2 young girls." "..........
*
..........The documents also reveal the Mueller and then Comey FBI knew about these crimes for years and held evidence at the bureau.

The FBI even had copies of the infamous Prince Andrew photo with the young Ghislaine Maxwell victim...........

........The documents list several high profile names-

Men who Ghislaine Maxwell directed Virginia Giuffre to engage in activities with, according to Giuffre's deposition:

- Alan Dershowitz
- Glenn Dubin
- Stephen Kaufmann
- Prince Andrew
- Jean Luc Brunel
- Bill Richardson
- Marvin Minsky

Other names, many more names, redacted. pic.twitter.com/bPLztoIkEP........."

And FBI involved in another attempt to smear Trump

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/breaking-evidence-shows-fbi-tried-tie-citizen-trump-epstein-case-no-success/

"During the investigation of Jeffrey Epstein citizen Donald Trump's name came up. The FBI attempted over and over to tie the famous New York developer to misconduct, but to no avail.

Per a review of documents released last night in the Jeffrey Epstein case, the FBI tried to tie the now deceased pedophile to citizen Donald Trump but were unable to do so.

The FBI failed to drag Trump into the Epstein mess. But they sure tried. One of the abused victims mentioned that Donald Trump was a good friend of Epstein's. When asked about it, the only response the witness could make was that she stated this because Epstein told her that, nothing else.

The FBI asked the victim over and over if Trump was ever with Epstein but to no avail:................


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Now this could get REALLY interesting

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...in-redactions-can-unredacted-copying-notepad/

OMG! The documents released last night by the DOJ were presented in a format that can be unredacted by copying to Notes.

It's being reported that you can uncover the content behind the redactions, in at least one file released yesterday, related to the Epstein case:...........

One name that comes up, is John Roberts. A common name but is it a coincidence? Or does it explain some SCOTUS votes?


----------

